# Corum tubing



## janusz2000

Hi there,

Just received my Corum frameset. On the seattube there's a large Reynolds 631 sticker. I thought De Rosa is building their bikes from Dedaccai tubes, I haven't seen any mention of Reynolds 631 steel in their catalogues nor website earlier. Do you know if that's a standard practice or I just bought an expensive 631 bike? Thanks.


----------

